

Different ways to handle leap seconds with NTP - CMCDragonkai
http://developerblog.redhat.com/2015/06/01/five-different-ways-handle-leap-seconds-ntp/

======
NelsonMinar
In 2012 a whole lot of the Web crashed during the leap second. The primary bug
was a problem in Linux kernel threads that caused Java processes to spin at
100% CPU.

